# Empfehlung Alternative zu Brooks Cambium



## HaegarHH (27. Februar 2017)

Hallo,

auf meinem Alltags und Reiserad fahre ich nun seit ca. 18 Monaten einen Brooks Cambium C17 und bin damit ausgesprochen zufrieden, so wohl mit, als auch ohne Pampers. I. d. R. fahre ich mit einer leichten Sattelüberhöhung. 

Meine Erfahrung mit Gel- / Schaumstoff- / Plaste-Sättel liegen einige Jahre zurück und die waren unterm Strich eher schlecht bis gruselig. Damals hatte ich auch noch etliche Kilos mehr, als heute auf den Rippen und nicht nur da und war weit ausserhalb jedweder Spezifikation. Mittlerweile ich mein morgendliches Duschgewicht knapp unter 100kg, sollte also eigentlich passen.

Die Probleme _damals_ waren unter anderen, dass das Polsterinnenleben relativ schnell, nach ein paar Stunden, platt gesessen war und dann z. B. die Unterschale durchdrückte und die dafür nicht konstruiert war, gerade an den Rändern hat das tlw. zu bösen Wundscheuern geführt. Auf Reisen bin ich täglich gefahren, aber auch das sollte ein Fehler sein, wie mir ein anderer deutscher Hersteller erklärt hat, ein "Fitness"-Sattel sei darauf ausgelegt, nach einer "Feierabendrunde" sich erstmal 1-2 Tage erholen zu können. Ähnlich einem Laufschuh, dem man durch Rotieren auch erstmal eine Pause gönnen sollte. Letzten Endes hatte ich dann auch Probleme mit durch Schweiss aufgeweichte Haut, egal ob mit Radhose oder "nur" Funktionsbekleidung gefahren. Natürlich hatten die Sättel auch Vorteile, wenn denn ein passender gefunden und die Einstellung zu mir und dem Sattel passte, aber auf Dauer ging es einfach nicht.

Als erste Idee hätte ich gesagt, ich nehme einen Cambium C17, passt ja bisher wunderbar. Nur bin ich gerade dabei zu lernen, dass MTB nicht Reiserad ist und das ich viele Erfahrungen lieber nicht übertragen sollte. Nun soll mein MTB (Hardtail) sicherlich KEIN Alltagsrad werden, ABER für den Sommer plane ich eine 2- bis 3-wöchige Tour durch die Alpen, wo ich nahezu täglich auch fahren will. Auch sonst könnte es sein, dass ich mal eher einen ganzen Tag im Sattel (na ja, so es denn möglich ist) verbringen will und nicht die schnelle 2h Runde im Fokus habe.

Nochmal die Fakts:

* Fahrergewicht 98kg
* Hardtail, tendenziell mit (leichter) Sattelüberhöhung
* Reisen und Langstrecken

Gibt es einen Ergon-Sattel, den ich mir mit den Anforderungen mal anschauen sollte?


----------



## Ergon_Bike (28. Februar 2017)

Hallo @HaegarHH,

was spricht deiner Meinung nach dagegen den C17 Cambium auch auf dem MTB zu fahren? Bzgl. der Optik gibt es am C17 nichts auszusetzen, zumal du ihn eh nur siehst, wenn du nicht fährst. Wenn die Sitzposition ähnlich der des Reiserades ist und du nicht jedes Gramm am Hardtail einsparen musst, dann spricht überhaupt nichts dagegen, den Brooks Sattel auch auf dem MTB zu fahren.

Wir freuen uns aber natürlich, dass du bei deinen Überlegungen scheinbar direkt an Ergon gedacht hast. 

ps: Falls du den Brooks unter keinen Umständen am MTB fahren möchtest haben wir natürlich auch einen passenden Sattel für dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HaegarHH (28. Februar 2017)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Wenn die Sitzposition ähnlich der des Reiserades ist und du nicht jedes Gramm am Hardtail einsparen musst, dann spricht überhaupt nichts dagegen, den Brooks Sattel auch auf dem MTB zu fahren.


Na ja, die Frage was dagegen spricht, könnte ich u. U. in 6 Monaten oder einem Jahr beantworten oder so … weil aktuell bin ich ja noch kein MTB im Sinne von MTB gefahren. Aus meiner Raderfahrung würde ich z. B. sagen, dass die (hintere) Kante des Cambium schon recht klar Kante ist und man da u. U. nicht so einfach drüber kommt, wie bei einer entsprechend gerundeten Kante von Gel&Co.-Sätteln aus dem MTB-Bereich.




Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Wir freuen uns aber natürlich, dass du bei deinen Überlegungen scheinbar direkt an Ergon gedacht hast.


Wenn ich mich sogar habe hinreissen lassen, wieder Ergon-Griffe (GA2) zu bestellen, obwohl ich nach den ständig wegschleimenden GPx am Reiserad dort zu einem anderen Anbieter ergonomischer Griffe gewechselt bin. Andererseits werde ich von DIESEM deutschen Sitzmöbelhersteller sicherlich keinen Sattel mehr kaufen oder auch nur fahren wollen. Also lag Ergon einfach nahe 



Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> ps: Falls du den Brooks unter keinen Umständen am MTB fahren möchtest haben wir natürlich auch einen passenden Sattel für dich


Ich hätte eigentlich schon auf ein, zwei Empfehlungen in der Antwort gehofft, um so ganz ehrlich zu sein. Also, bring mich auf den Geschmack


----------



## Ergon_Bike (28. Februar 2017)

Ja, die Kante am Brooks könnte unter Umständen beim "Aufsatteln" stören. Das kannst aber nur du in der Praxis herausfinden.

Deinen Anforderungen entsprechen dem SMC3, SMC4 (optional mit Gel-Pads) und dem SFC3 Gel.
Letzterer ist unser neuer Fitnesssattel, mit großer Auflagefläche, tiefem Entlastungskanal und Gel-Pads. Fährst du gerne in einer definierten Sitzposition, dann solltest du dir den SFC3 Gel genauer anschauen. Auch wenn er größer und komfortabler als die MTB Sättel ist, optisch wirkt er selbst am MTB keinesfalls übermäßig wuchtig. Der SFC3 ist etwas kürzer und breiter als der SMC3 / SMC4.

Fährst du jedoch gerne lange Anstiege hoch (wie in den Alpen), bei denen du auf die Sattelnase rutschst, dann solltest du dir einen der beiden SMC Sättel näher ansehen.
Der SMC3 ist der sportlichste, bzw. härteste Sattel der genannten drei. Hier ist der Entlastungskanal im hinteren Bereich vertieft, damit du auch bei Langstrecken in der normalen Sitzposition eine möglichst gute Entlastung des Dammbereiches hast. Falls du dich für einen SMC3 entscheidest, solltest du ein Modell mit "Orthopedic AirCell Foam" wählen. Dieser EVA-Schaum besitzt geschlossene Luftzellen und stellt sich besser und schneller zurück, als ein offenporiger Schaumstoff.

Beim SMC4 (wie auch beim SFC3) verbauen wir nicht den EVA-Schaum, da hier noch die Gel-Pads auf dem Schaum aufliegen, den Druck verteilen und dadurch der offenporige Schaumstoff vollkommen ausreicht. Mit dem EVA-Schaum würde nur der Preis steigen, nicht aber der Komfort. Dafür ist der Entlastungskanal beim SMC4 noch tiefer als beim SMC3 und zusätzlich nach vorne hin länger auslaufend. Somit wird der Genitalbereich bei Kletteranstiegen (Sitzposition vorne auf der Nase) noch besser entlastet.

Da du den C17 fährst, ist anzunehmen, dass du deinen Sitzknochenabstand bereits kennst?
Aus welcher Region kommst du? Wir sind auch dieses Jahr wieder auf vielen Events und Bike-Festivals mit vielen Testmustern anzutreffen. Bei Gelegenheit könntest du uns also vor deiner Tour auf einem der Events/Festivals besuchen kommen und einen der Sättel ausgiebig testfahren (bitte vorher hier übers Forum per PN die Verfügbarkeit anfragen!).


----------

